# Video: Getting started with modular synths - Step 1: Building a DIY Eurorack case



## Dave Hilowitz (Apr 17, 2021)

I've been meaning to start building a modular rig for the longest time. This week, I finally got started and I decided to document my progress.


----------



## Mike Greene (Apr 17, 2021)

As a rookie who's been wanting to dip my toes into the modular waters, plus as a guy who loves the idea of making my own box to start, this is a great video.


----------



## Mikro93 (Apr 17, 2021)

Great video!

I'm getting back into Eurorack with a teeny tiny system. Same philosophy as yours  I used to have an 84hp system, now I have a 40-ishHP lunchbox. I'm trying to make drones with it, and use them in compositions, but I always end up using soft synths when I'm in the creative zone. I hope you have better luck than I do


----------



## Nimrod7 (Apr 17, 2021)

I have no intention of building a modular in the near future, but I really loved your video! 
Keep them coming!


----------



## wst3 (Apr 18, 2021)

I'm still having a blast with a handful of semi-modular synthesizers, but one day I too will build a modular that meets my "exact" needs (at least on the day I order the parts<G>).

In the meantime I make do with a Korg MS-20 - the original, a Korg MS-20m - couldn't resist expanding the MS-20, an Arp 2600 - another original, currently on the bench, but not for too much longer (I hope), the Roland SE-02 - a very pleasant surprise in terms of sounds, still adjusting to the front panel, it is not the easiest synthesizer to configure/program, and a Pittsburgh Modular Microvolt 3900. 

While I have no intention of ditching my dinosaurs, if I were just starting out the Microvolt would be the synth I'd want. It sounds awesome, and it is nearly as easy to use the ARP and Korg dinosaurs.

The video is well done, but I have one small quibble - he mentioned the VCO, the VCF, the VCA, and the envelope generator, but he doesn't mention the LFO, and he doesn't mention that the LFO and EG can both control the VCO as well. I think these are important parts of the modular (or semi-modular) experience.

Minor quibbles, to be sure! Everyone should be inspired to have a modular or semi-modular on hand!


----------

